# Terif und Pascal? lohnt's sich??



## Campino (20. Apr 2004)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab in der Schule die Wahl zwischen Informatik und was Naturwissenschaftlichem. Bisher sieht es so aus als würden man in Informatik die Sprachen Terif und Pascal lernen. Ich beherrsche Java, Visual Basic und php. Lohnt es sich noch, Terif und Pascal zu lernen?? Was geht mit den beiden Sprachen was mit vb, Java und php nicht geht?? Sind sie Plattformunabhängig?? was ist mit OOP und hardwarenaher Programmierung?? Kann man sie als Native Code in Java integrieren?? Wie schwer sind sie??

Danke schonmal, 
Campino


----------



## StarSeven (20. Apr 2004)

Also ich kann nur zu Pascal sprechen, denn wir haben gerade damit angefangen (eine Stunde Unterricht, allerdings habe ich mich zu Hause schon mal informiert).
Pascal ist nicht Plattformunabhängig.
Pascal wird nichtmehr weiterentwickelt, allerdings soll es ein Free-Pascal geben, dies soll besser sein als das (Turbo-)Pascal.
Und so weit ich das verstanden habe soll Pascal ähnlich wie die meisten Basic-Varianten dazu dienen programmieren zu lernen, also das allgemeine Variablen Aufbau von Programmen etc.
Mann kann in Pascal zwar Methodenähnliche Sachen machen, aber soweit wie ich das mitbekommen habe (hier bin ich mir nicht sicher) kann man einen Quellcode nicht auf verschiedene Dateien verteilen was vielleicht auf die übersichtlichkeit geht.
Pascal ist nicht objektorientiert


----------



## Grizzly (20. Apr 2004)

Hi Campino,

zu Terif kann ich nix sagen, denn ich kenn' die Sprache nicht. Pascal habe ich vor Java programmiert. Plattformunabhängig ist die Sprache nicht. Aber es gibt die Möglichkeit Projekte zwischen Borland Delphi unter Windows und Borland Kylix unter Linux auszutauschen. Mit Pascal geht prinizipiell alles. Als _Object Pascal_ kann man auch OOP machen. Hardwarenahe Programmierung ist ebenfalls möglich. Da man mit Pascal DLLs erstellen kann, kann man sie auch als Native Code per JNI in Java einbinden.

Schwer? Du meinst schwierig :wink: . Pascal liegt - meiner Meinung nach - irgendwo zwischen C und Basic. Sowohl von der Syntax, wie auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.



P.S.: Hast Du zu Terif einen Link? Würd' mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Campino (21. Apr 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Hast Du zu Terif einen Link? Würd' mich mal interessieren.


Nein, Terif lag am Lehrer, irgend so einer mit null Ahnung hatte mir das aufgeschrieben, es muss DERIVE heißen (wie einer mit mehr Ahnung feststellte)...

Außerdem sind noch LOGO und NIKI aufgetaucht. Letzteres kannte ich als Super Logo, das ist jawohl affig,wohl mehr so was für Kids, die ein wenig proggen wollen, aber doch bitte ohne vorher irgendwas lesen zu müssen, und erst recht kein Buch...)



			
				Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schwer? Du meinst schwierig  . Pascal liegt - meiner Meinung nach - irgendwo zwischen C und Basic. Sowohl von der Syntax, wie auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.



Basic hab ich in der 5ten gelernt, an C++ bin ich öfter mal gescheitert (beim ersten mal an einem Buch, dass speziell 3D-Spieleprogrammierung machte (nur deshalb hatte ichs gekauft) und auf den ersten 300 Seiten tot langweilig war (und ich schafft nur etwa 20 am Tag), beim zweiten mal an einem,aus dem ich Code Wort für Wort abgeschrieben hatte, und nicht's ging... außerdem nahm das Borland C++ Builder, was mich woll kaum über den Visual Basic stand hinausgebracht hätte..) ist C leichter oder schwerer als C++, wie steht das zu Java (so vom Schwierigskeitsgrad)??

 meinst du hardwarenah in Pascal oder in _Object Pascal_??
Bei hardwarenaher Programmierung dacht ich speziell an Joysticks, Gamepats und all das was man nicht in Java kriegt.

Aber danke schonmal, wisst ihr was über NIKI und LOGO (letzteres ist hoffentlich besser als Super Logo), ich werd mal googlen, 

Campino


----------



## Campino (21. Apr 2004)

Bei der Recherche bin ich auf folgenden Satz gestoßen:



> Mit Pascal können nur Programme geschrieben werden, die auf Shell-Ebene (DOS, Linux-Shell,
> etc.) laufen. Allerdings muss man sich damit nicht abfinden, denn es gibt die
> Programmiersprache Delphi, entwickelt von der Firma Borland. Delphi basiert auf
> Object Pascal (ein erweitertes Pascal im Allgemeinen) und bietet dem Programmierer
> ...



Heißt das mit Pascal kann ich nur unter MS-DOS (oder der Linux-Shell) was machen?? Oder geht auch die Win XP Eingabeaufforderung. Brauch ich für meinen Joystick noch Delphi dazu, oder geht das auch so??


----------



## Thanni (22. Apr 2004)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Recherche bin ich auf folgenden Satz gestoßen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



windows eingabeaufforderung = shell im fenster 
würde ich mal sagen 
ich habe das so verstanden das du keine programme zum fensterln schreiben kannst
also wie in java console ohne gui

und nochmal zur erinnerung windows ist DOS nur mit fenstern 

aber die sache mit dem joystick ? willst du jetzt nen treiber programmieren ? oder hast du schon einen und willste diesen nur benutzen?

gruß thanni


----------



## Grizzly (22. Apr 2004)

Natürlich kann man mit Pascal auch Oberflächen programmieren, bspw. mit Borland Delphi bzw. Borland Kylix. Hab' ich selber 4 Jahre lang gemacht.

Joysticks und Gamepads möchtest Du ansprechen? Prinzipiell geht das bestimmt mit Delphi. Sonst gäbe es so Bücher wie Game Programming für Kids wohl nicht. Allerdings ist das Buch nicht _ganz_ aktuell. Dort wird noch Delphi 3 behandelt - aktuell ist Delphi 8.


----------



## StarSeven (22. Apr 2004)

Man kann zwar so weit ich weiß in Delphi und Kylix Pascal Code einfügen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre muss man für Delphi auch bezahlen, oder gibt es auch einen kostenlosen Compiler?
Wenn man allerding Linux hat ist, glaube ich, Kylix kostenlos.


----------



## Grizzly (22. Apr 2004)

StarSeven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann zwar so weit ich weiß in Delphi und Kylix Pascal Code einfügen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre muss man für Delphi auch bezahlen, oder gibt es auch einen kostenlosen Compiler?
> Wenn man allerding Linux hat ist, glaube ich, Kylix kostenlos.



Delphi und Kylix kosten beide. Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Kylix Standard für Linux kostenlos ist. Allerdings darf man mit der - glaub ich - auch keine Programme kommerziell vertreiben ???:L . Notfalls einfach auf der Borland Seite nachlesen :wink: .

Es gibt einige freie Compiler für Pascal. Allerdings hab' ich mit denen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt und weiss nicht, wie toll die sind bzw. was die können.


----------



## StarSeven (22. Apr 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt einige freie Compiler für Pascal. Allerdings hab' ich mit denen noch nicht auseinandergesetzt und weiss nicht, wie toll die sind bzw. was die können.


Also bei Pascal kannst du dir alle Turbo-Pascal Compiler unter v7.0 kostenlos runterladen, und die französische Version von 7.x kann man glaube ich auch irgendwo kostenlos bekommen (offiziell).
Dann kenne ich noch Tmtp-Pascal was ich benutze weil ich es nicht unter Dos benutzen muss.
Außerdem gibt es auch Dev-Pascal, damit komme ich leider nicht klar  :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (22. Apr 2004)

Es gibt auch noch einen GNU Pascal Compiler.


----------



## Campino (22. Apr 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Joysticks und Gamepads möchtest Du ansprechen? Prinzipiell geht das bestimmt mit Delphi. Sonst gäbe es so Bücher wie Game Programming für Kids wohl nicht. Allerdings ist das Buch nicht _ganz_ aktuell. Dort wird noch Delphi 3 behandelt - aktuell ist Delphi 8.



Heißt das nur mit Delphi oder auch mit Pascal (ich glaub nicht das wir Delphi machen würden...)??

Ich habe vor, die Joysticksignale einzulesen, und mit Java zu verarbeiten (deshalb Native Code) ob dass ein Treiber wird oder was auch immer ist mir egal...

Dein Game Proggraming for Kids gefällt mir nicht, hab ein Buch über C++ von dem Autor, da lauft manchmal Wort für Wort abgeschriebener Code nicht...

weiß einer Adressen von Tutorials (dann konnte ich schon mal ein wenig ausprobieren) den GNU Compiler kriegt man ja kostenlos...

Habt ihr was zu NIKI und/oder LOGO??

Wäre toll, 
Campino


----------



## StarSeven (22. Apr 2004)

Erstmal falls du einen Pascal Compiler willst, hier ist eine größere Auswahl:
hier
Und habe es mir nicht angeschaut, aber hier steht etwas zu Logo:
hier
Logo scheint auch nicht kompliziert zu sein (vom Aufbau), so sieht ein Hello World Programm in Logo aus ^^

```
print [Hello World]
```


----------



## Grizzly (22. Apr 2004)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Dein Game Proggraming for Kids gefällt mir nicht, hab ein Buch über C++ von dem Autor, da lauft manchmal Wort für Wort abgeschriebener Code nicht...[...]



Hab' einfach mal bei Amazon gesucht :wink: .


----------



## Campino (22. Apr 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Campino hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, schon klar, war auch keine Kritik an dir, mehr am Autor. Aber nett das du extra sowas machst...

@StarSeven:

Weißt du welche von den Tutorials auf deiner Compiler Seite gut sind??


----------



## StarSeven (22. Apr 2004)

Also ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel mit Pascal gemacht, aber das Tutorial von Dominik Schlosser,
es hatte diese Beschreibung:


> In diesen 2 Tutorials habe ich versucht von einem einfachen Hello World programm bis zur IRQ-programmierung alles abzudecken,und denn och auch für Anfänger leicht verständlich zu machen! Mir mag das nicht immer gelungen sein,aber dennoch denke ich dass man damit sehr weit kommt! Zwei weitere Tutorials,hauptsächlich über Grafik und 3d-programmierung,werden in naher Zukunft folgen!


, fand ich recht verständlich.


----------



## Campino (23. Apr 2004)

StarSeven hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel mit Pascal gemacht, aber das Tutorial von Dominik Schlosser,
> es hatte diese Beschreibung:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werds mal testen...


----------

